# My Draft Predictions......



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

1. Hou - Ming
2. Chi - Jay
3. GSW - Wagner
4. Mem - Dunleavy
5. Den - Wilcox
6. Cle - Borchardt
7. NYK - Butler
8. LAC - Gooden
9. Pho - Stoudemire
10.Mia - Woods
11.Was - Tskitishvili
12.LAC - Rush
13.Mil - Hilario

I know most of u WONT see it my way,but what do u think?


----------



## Knicksfan2040 (May 28, 2002)

Actually, it's not bad...I agree with your first 5...but, I think Cleveland will take Gooden because they have Ilgauskas and Mihm at C, they need a PF...I really hope the Knicks get Butler, that would be great:yes:! 

Here's what I think:

1.)Houston-Yao Ming
2.)Chicago- Jay Williams
3.)Golden State- Dajuan Wagner
4.)Memphis- Mike Dunleavy
5.)Denver- Chris Wilcox
6.)Cleveland- Drew Gooden
7.)New York- Caron Butler
8.)L.A. Clippers- Nicoloz Tskitishvili
9.)Phoenix- Maybyner Hilario
10.)Miami- Qyntel Woods
11.)Washington- Jared Jeffries
12.)L.A. Clippers- Amare Stoudamire
13.)Milwaukee- Curtis Borchardt
14.)Indiana- Kareem Rush

Damn, mine looks ALOT like NBADRAFT.net's....oh, well....anyway, this is how I think it will go down...


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

*Cool, id be thrilled with Butler*

I see you both have us getting Butler. Id be thirilled with him,Wilcox, or Juanny Wags. Im very happy that Borchardt's stock is slipping so maybe we will be void of that big stiff.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

I dont mind the Knicks getting Butler so long as my Heat get Woods.The only problem with the Knicks getting Butler is that u will be jam packed with swingmen Spre/Houston/Butler/Anderson and Postell.Now that is just WAY TO MANY swingmen,and the only ones with trade value would be Spre and Butler,and im sure you'll want to keep Butler.We all know that Houston's contract is way to BIG to move and with the salary cap forcing most teams to watch what they spend,NO WAY IN HELL will anyone take Anderson's $40 million$ BURDEN!

The Knicks are also in need of a BIG MAN,and I DONT see u stealing Sheed from the Blazers for only Spre.

Im NOT trying to be a ***** just trying to make conversation.
My Heat need a PG and a SF,but if we sign Best and draft Woods we'll be set.


----------



## Knicksfan2040 (May 28, 2002)

Damn, now that you mention it, I just remembered how much I want to get rid of Shandon Anderson...man, that guy is pure garbage! He plays solid D, but he has no offense, and he turns the ball over too much...here's the Knicks lineup if we get Butler...

C- Camby/Knight
PF- Thomas/ Harrington
SF- Sprewell/Weatherspoon/Butler
SG- Houston/Anderson:upset: /Postell
PG- Jackson/Ward/Steve Logan??? (or Smush?)

Ah, not bad...could get better...Maybe a few off-season acquisitions (Jeff McInnis, Jerome James, Ewing) would help. Man, I would love to trade Spree for Rasheed...that would give us the man down low to dominate in the East....seriously, if we could do that, it'd be over! Let's see the Nets guard Rasheed! Damn, do I hate the Nets...Lakers in 4, by the way!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

If the Knicks were to trade Spre straight up for Sheed,and Camby stayed healthy all season,the Knicks would be SCARY!

C - Camby
PF - Sheed
SF - Butler
SG - Houston
PG - Jax

Thats ONE HELL OF A STARTING 5,but like I said,the Blazers would NEVER go for it!


----------



## Knicksfan2040 (May 28, 2002)

Yeah, I know .....I wish they did though...man, I miss the Knicks-Heat rivalries...now we're stuck watching the damn nets...god, I want the Lakers to destroy them...Anyway, yeah, that would be a great starting five...I like Sheed alot...if he calms himself down, he'd be one of the top 10 players in the game...right now, he's probably at 20.


----------



## Knicksfan2040 (May 28, 2002)

Yes, that's right...I am a HUGE Knicks fan and I live in New Jersey, and I hate the Nets...Just saying that cause some of you may be wondering why I hate my "home" team...lol.


----------



## BreakYaAnkles10 (Jun 11, 2002)

Same here. Knicks fan living in NJ. I don't care though cause the Nets are getting slapped around in the Finals. I seriously think the Lakers give the Nets those small moves just to mock them and see how long it'll take before they regain the lead again. :laugh:


----------

